# USA Trip



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

We are leaving for the USA on March 2nd and will be spending 4 days in Savannah, Georgia and 3 days in Nashville. Any recommendations from members who have visited there?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

In Nashville, there is a dude who makes guitar pickups. He lets you demo anything you want in a anechoic chamber and all the strings are always brand new. Best of all, you’re allowed to taste and smell the pickups in case you have a weird fetish, but he doesn’t judge


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

vadsy said:


> In Nashville, there is a dude who makes guitar pickups. He lets you demo anything you want in a anechoic chamber and all the strings are always brand new. Best of all, you’re allowed to taste and smell the pickups in case you have a weird fetish, but he doesn’t judge


So, Vadsy, you have been doing this kind of thing for a number of years now. You really should seek professional help so you can be a happier person. I really feel sorry for you. I have seen a number of posts by other members who have rebuked you for your posts where you try to put others down so you feel you are superior to them. So, I am not the only one who has seen this self-defeating behaviour from you. It is similar to a kid in the school yard who bullies others because he is insecure in himself. Your behavior is similar.

I suggest you go online and do some research on insecure people and you will see that your behaviour is a classic sign of this. I have seen this in a number of people I have had dealings with over the years and none of them were truly happy when you got to know them well. Sometimes they lead to very serious situations for some. I won't go into details because there are several reasons for this kind of behaviour. Yours may stem from one or several of those reasons. Below I have looked up some information that relates very much to your behaviour. I hope you take it seriously and get some help. If you do, you will be a much happier and contented individual. Sincerely, Steadfastly

*Common Trait – They Put Others Down*
_As a result of their own insecurities, insecure people often put others down. They put other people down because that is what they know – they put themselves down too by beating up on themselves. This is their normal way of relating to themselves, so that is how they relate to others. Avoid taking an insecure person’s put down personally – it is a reflection of their own insecurities.

Rather than standing on their own merit and the value that they offer, insecure people resort to putting other people down so that they feel good about themselves. After all, if they can cut someone successful down to size, they themselves see less of a gap to rise to. Instead of rising to a successful person’s level, an insecure person finds it easier to put others down so that others “fall” to their level. This helps an insecure person to feel better about themselves as they no longer need to compare themselves to someone who excels. The other person is now at their level or lower (in their mind) and it is easier to “compete” with them at that lower level. It is less scary for an insecure person.

On the other hand, a secure person never puts others down to succeed. Instead, they stand on their own merit, on their own successes and their hard work. They have no need to compare themselves to others._


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

What happened to your ignore list ?

And weren’t y’all gonna take yer ass down the road in a week if certain people weren’t banned?


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Enjoy your trip! Wish I had advice on where to go, but friends have been to Nashville and they tell me I'd love it there as it's pretty much nonstop music of some sort everywhere.
And Savannah is supposed to be beautiful.
And there's no snow there right now....


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I’ll do some online research regarding my condition if you post the numbers for Gibson losing market share.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Friend of mine made a fair bit of money as a song writer. They used to fly his fat ass down to Nashville every now and then to collaborate. Someone from the recerd company would pick him up, give him a hand gun and tell him not to step in any shit.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Steadfastly said:


> So, Vadsy, you have been doing this kind of thing for a number of years now. You really should seek professional help so you can be a happier person. I really feel sorry for you. I have seen a number of posts by other members who have rebuked you for your posts where you try to put others down so you feel you are superior to them. So, I am not the only one who has seen this self-defeating behaviour from you. It is similar to a kid in the school yard who bullies others because he is insecure in himself. Your behavior is similar.


Nah, it is more like the annoying little brat on the street who will do anything for attention from the other kids, and who doesn't realize they would probably let him play if he wasn't such an annoying little asshole.

The best way to deal with those kids is to ignore them, and the best way to deal with those of Vadsey's ilk is to ignore them too. I put him on ignore ages ago, and the forum has been so much more enjoyable since then.

As for your trip, I have been to both places but not since I was a kid so I doubt any of my memories would yield any suggestions you'd be interested in. That being said, everyone I know who has been to Nashville has loved it so you should enjoy yourself. Does Gibson still make guitars there? Maybe a tour might be in order?


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Wardo said:


> Friend of mine made a fair bit of money as a song writer.



Did he write anything we might be familiar with?


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

colchar said:


> Did he write anything we might be familiar with?


One song nominated for a Grammy and got Canadian country music award or something. That one is well known but it’s not something I’d listen to so leave it at that. I remember showing him guitar chords when I was in high school...lol


----------



## Destropiate (Jan 17, 2007)

Hilarious. Vadsy is the first one to reply on a completely benign steadfastly thread. Even funnier is that we can all see that he did so less than less than 15 minutes after steadfastly posted.
It's one thing to disagree with someone on a forum and continue the disagreement in relevant threads. This makes it look like vadsy spends at least some of his daily screen time refreshing his browser to see if steadly has posted lately. Just so he can get another "burn" in on a guitar forum.
Kinda sad. Really kinda sad.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

tomee2 said:


> Enjoy your trip! Wish I had advice on where to go, but friends have been to Nashville and they tell me I'd love it there as it's pretty much nonstop music of some sort everywhere.
> And Savannah is supposed to be beautiful.
> And there's no snow there right now....


Thanks Tomme2. I have been wanting to go to Nashville for a long time so really looking forward to the trip. My wife doesn't like winter (I do as you can tell by my avatar). But we both like to travel and see new things. I guess I can do a little report on my trip when I get back.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Destropiate said:


> Hilarious. Vadsy is the first one to reply on a completely benign steadfastly thread. Even funnier is that we can all see that he did so less than less than 15 minutes after steadfastly posted.
> It's one thing to disagree with someone on a forum and continue the disagreement in relevant threads. This makes it look like vadsy spends at least some of his daily screen time refreshing his browser to see if steadly has posted lately. Just so he can get another "burn" in
> *Kinda sa*d


Yes, it's very sad. It may seem hilarious but when one sees the extent of it, it is just the opposite. What few realize is that he has been doing this for years. To be fair, I was very direct about some of his comments a number of years ago and as he got more and more argumentative, I challenged him to prove it. He couldn't, of course and since then, has a fixation of trying to put me down on a constant basis. He obviously has a deep seated problem. I hope he gets the help he needs as it no doubt affects his life and happiness.


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

I thought this thread was going to be about all the great deals available just over the line.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Destropiate said:


> Hilarious. Vadsy is the first one to reply on a completely benign steadfastly thread. Even funnier is that we can all see that he did so less than less than 15 minutes after steadfastly posted.
> It's one thing to disagree with someone on a forum and continue the disagreement in relevant threads. This makes it look like vadsy spends at least some of his daily screen time refreshing his browser to see if steadly has posted lately. Just so he can get another "burn" in on a guitar forum.
> Kinda sad. Really kinda sad.


True I spend way too much time on my phone but I’ve balanced it well with the rest of my life. Steadly is very easy to keep track of, I simply follow him via the forum feature along with some of my other favorite people and it all pops up on my newsfeed. Can’t miss much these days or you become obsolete


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Steadfastly said:


> Yes, it's very sad. It may seem hilarious but when one sees the extent of it, it is just the opposite. What few realize is that he has been doing this for years. To be fair, I was very direct about some of his comments a number of years ago and as he got more and more argumentative, I challenged him to prove it. He couldn't, of course and since then, has a fixation of trying to put me down on a constant basis. He obviously has a deep seated problem. I hope he gets the help he needs as it no doubt affects his life and happiness.


Challenged me to prove it? Prove what? Please elaborate


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

On topic--if only you were going to be in Memphis--lots of stuff I know about there--I haven't been, but know people who have
Sun Records, Stax, BB King stuff, etc, etc.

but I'm sure Nashville would have a wee bit of stuff like that as well.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

I haven't been to Nashville. My perception of it is like Disneyland but everyone is independent. And a cowboy. It's a big tourist park. Enjoy the rides!


----------



## numb41 (Jul 13, 2009)

I was there in November. 
If you want your fill of awesome guitars and amps, head to the following stores:
Gruhn’s
Carter Vintage Guitars
Rumble seat Music

All within walking distance of each other.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I haven’t been to Savannah, but I’m n Nashville once a month or so.

It’s a nice clean city, lots of good shopping.

I’m not into the bar scene, but downtown there are bands playing on every corner and some in between. Sadly most of it seems to be country guys trying hard to sound like rockers.
There’s some real country there but you have to dig to find it.

Great place to look for (or at) nice old guitars.

The new Gruhns location is pretty spellbinding.

(61 Byrdland in the middle only $12,500. USD.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Trevor Findlay from Ottawa has been working there for 15 years or so.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Are you driving from Georgia to Nashville? If you are into parks/nature stuff at all, Eastern Tennessee has some beautiful areas.

I was in Nashville while on a road trip, but it was during my days that are a bit of a blur at this point lol. I'm more of a nature guy than a city guy, so it's the nature stuff I tend to remember.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

torndownunit said:


> Are you driving from Georgia to Nashville? If you are into parks/nature stuff at all, Eastern Tennessee has some beautiful areas.
> 
> I was in Nashville while on a road trip, but it was during my days that are a bit of a blur at this point lol. I'm more of a nature guy than a city guy, so it's the nature stuff I tend to remember.


My wife and I are nature lovers too so I will do a bit of research and see what we can do. Thanks!



numb41 said:


> I was there in November.
> If you want your fill of awesome guitars and amps, head to the following stores:
> Gruhn’s
> Carter Vintage Guitars
> ...


That is good to know.. I want to hit a few music stores and that will make it easy. Thanks.





Milkman said:


> e a month or so.
> 
> It’s a nice clean city*, lots of good shopping.*


Uh, oh. I'm bringing my wife. Actually, she is more frugal than I am.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Savannah is beautiful. It’s got that real southern charm. Recommend lunch at Mrs. Wilkes if you can get in (usually a line up), and dinner at the Pink House.


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

If I were headed to Nashville I would try to see the Don Kelly band at Robert's Western World.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Steadfastly said:


> We are leaving for the USA on March 2nd and will be spending 4 days in Savannah, Georgia and 3 days in Nashville. Any recommendations from members who have visited there?


Haven't been in person but from the videos I've seen, this is the place to go: Carter Vintage Guitars


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

LanceT said:


> I thought this thread was going to be about all the great deals available just over the line.


I'm trying to avoid travel to the US unless it's a must for work. Don't want to be one of those unlucky visitors selected for a random 5yr travel ban.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

1SweetRide said:


> I'm trying to avoid travel to the US unless it's a must for work. Don't want to be one of those unlucky visitors selected for a random 5yr travel ban.


I wondered about that too but I go over quite a few times a year. I think once you have a good record with them, it is not a problem. I just went over last week to pick up some goods and it was par for the course. _"Where do you live? Where are you going? Any alcohol, tobacco, guns or explosives? Nope. Okay. Have a good day. You too."_



1SweetRide said:


> Haven't been in person but from the videos I've seen, this is the place to go: Carter Vintage Guitars


Thanks. That is much appreciated.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

1SweetRide said:


> I'm trying to avoid travel to the US unless it's a must for work. Don't want to be one of those unlucky visitors selected for a random 5yr travel ban.


Maybe this is an indelicate question, but for what reason could they ban you for five years?

I cross almost every week. It's sort of important that I can continue to do so.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Milkman said:


> Maybe this is an indelicate question, but for what reason could they ban you for five years?
> 
> I cross almost every week. It's sort of important that I can continue to do so.


It's been on the news for awhile now. They have banned quite a number of people. I heard they were aiming mostly at a certain demographic.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Steadfastly said:


> It's been on the news for awhile now. They have banned quite a number of people. I heard they were aiming mostly at a certain demographic.


Oh, that.

I have only heard of the accounts in the news.

I know of nobody personally who has had such a problem.

That’s not to imply that it isn’t happening.


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

Morkolo said:


> If I were headed to Nashville I would try to see the Don Kelly band at Robert's Western World.


+1000!!!


----------



## Fred Gifford (Sep 2, 2019)

1SweetRide said:


> I'm trying to avoid travel to the US unless it's a must for work. Don't want to be one of those unlucky visitors selected for a random 5yr travel ban.


my wife is American, I've always found if you treat Border Guards with respect they do like wise ... if you like to be a smart-ass good luck to you


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Milkman said:


> Maybe this is an indelicate question, but for what reason could they ban you for five years?
> 
> I cross almost every week. It's sort of important that I can continue to do so.


Border agent: have you ever smoked marijuana?
Me being honest: I’m high right now. I’m getting on a fucking plane.



But seriously, if I answer yes, I’m banned, if I answer no and their records go back to 1979, I’m also banned. I’m done with USA now anyways. Europe is much more welcoming and enjoyable these days.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Milkman said:


> Maybe this is an indelicate question, but for what reason could they ban you for five years?
> 
> I cross almost every week. It's sort of important that I can continue to do so.


It’s being reported that they don’t need a reason. There’s speculation that it’s the same random system that selects you for a secondary inspection.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

1SweetRide said:


> It’s being reported that they don’t need a reason. There’s speculation that it’s the same random system that selects you for a secondary inspection.


I’ve been randomly selected so many times the TSA person just laughs now, ...cups my balls and hands me a gift certificate to Chili’s. We both get what we want and the world is a safer place


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

vadsy said:


> I’ve been randomly selected so many times the TSA person just laughs now, ...cups my balls and hands me a gift certificate to Chili’s. We both get what we want and the world is a safer place


Pics or it didn’t happen.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Sneaky said:


> Pics or it didn’t happen.


No Picts, just as much boneless buffalo wings as my heart desires


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Morkolo said:


> If I were headed to Nashville I would try to see the Don Kelly band at Robert's Western World.


I wouldn't go to Nashville without catching Don, and the Time Jumpers with Vince Gill.


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

This comes up on Gretsch forums a lot.

I’ve been once a long time ago. 

Things I did see: Breakfast live music shows on Broadway, Gruhn’s.

Things I would like to see: The Parthenon, Hall of Fame(s), Predators game, Carter’s, RCA, Ryman.

Advice for Nashville trip? : Miscellaneous Rumbles : The Gretsch Pages

Heading to Nashville!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Sneaky said:


> Border agent: have you ever smoked marijuana?
> Me being honest: I’m high right now. I’m getting on a fucking plane.
> 
> 
> ...


I would simply tell the truth.

I have never tried and never want to try the evil weed.

I’ve seen reefer madness.


----------



## sillyak (Oct 22, 2016)

If you're there on a Monday you need to see The Time Jumpers. When I was there I also saw Jack Pearson at The Station Inn. Both shows were $20 IIRC and were incredible. 

Gruhn's and Carter's are a must of course, but they aren't cheap! I also went to a few smaller shops. I likes Blue's Vintage Guitars. It is an old house and every room is just jammed packed full of high quality used gear, good shop.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

vadsy said:


> I’ve been randomly selected so many times the TSA person just laughs now, ...cups my balls and hands me a gift certificate to Chili’s. We both get what we want and the world is a safer place


Do you tell him about the toilet event?


----------



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

Steadfastly said:


> We are leaving for the USA on March 2nd and will be spending 4 days in Savannah, Georgia and 3 days in Nashville. Any recommendations from members who have visited there?


Never been to Nashville, but if I went, I would surely want to visit the Grand Ole Opry.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Fred Gifford said:


> my wife is American, I've always found if you treat Border Guards with respect they do like wise ... if you like to be a smart-ass good luck to you


The other thing I have found is that the borderguards coming back into Canada are more grumpy than the US ones a lot of times. But ya, no matter what I just smile and keep calm no matter what because there's definitely cases where they are hoping to provoke a reaction. I've never had run into a real issue with them.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Sneaky said:


> Border agent: have you ever smoked marijuana?
> Me being honest: I’m high right now. I’m getting on a fucking plane.
> 
> 
> ...


This concerns me nowadays too. While I use weed recreationally, I use it mainly to treat my migraines. There's definitely transaction records of me buying it online. There's no way I am admitting to using it at the border if I was asked, but they could find info if said 'no' and they dug. I haven't had to deal with this yet as I haven't been across the border since legalization. It's a bit of a concern for sure.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Give it time it will ease up. A lot of tourism dollars at stake if no one that EVER smoked dope was allowed in.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

torndownunit said:


> The other thing I have found is that the borderguards coming back into Canada are more grumpy than the US ones a lot of times. But ya, no matter what I just smile and keep calm no matter what because there's definitely cases where they are hoping to provoke a reaction. I've never had run into a real issue with them.


After getting used to the fact that US border guards have zero sense of humor, we found one that shot off zingers, and cracked jokes the whole time. We didn't know what to do. 
What seemed to set him off was we had our 30+ year old son with us. Not sure what he thought, but he sure had a good time with it. 

The only time we ever got searched on the way down was one year when we had made about 4 trips driving into the US in the span of 2 months. We haven't been down since pot became legal here, not sure what to expect. 

Things have been good on the way back, but we always have all the receipts ready and a summary page made up ahead of time, so that helps a lot. Pay your tax and be on your way. Only hassle I've ever had was after flying down, buying a car, and driving the car back. Canada side wouldn't believe how little I paid for the car.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Destropiate said:


> Hilarious. Vadsy is the first one to reply on a completely benign steadfastly thread. Even funnier is that we can all see that he did so less than less than 15 minutes after steadfastly posted.
> It's one thing to disagree with someone on a forum and continue the disagreement in relevant threads. This makes it look like vadsy spends at least some of his daily screen time refreshing his browser to see if steadly has posted lately. Just so he can get another "burn" in on a guitar forum.
> Kinda sad. Really kinda sad.


Vadsy has been on my ignore list since 2016. It’s staying that way permanently along with a few others.

I have to reiterate that a forumite who was mean and cruel to me has come forth with a very sincere apology. That person had the balls to realize that he hurt my feelings(it takes a lot for me to become hurt). He stepped up to plate and swung a home run. Totally caught me off guard. I was impressed.

Thank you. You know who you are!


----------



## Rozz (Aug 1, 2018)

Steadfastly said:


> We are leaving for the USA on March 2nd and will be spending 4 days in Savannah, Georgia and 3 days in Nashville. Any recommendations from members who have visited there?


Do you like hockey? Nashville is a great place to watch a hockey game.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Destropiate said:


> Hilarious. Vadsy is the first one to reply on a completely benign steadfastly thread.


and that Steadly responded to it?!?


----------



## Rozz (Aug 1, 2018)

laristotle said:


> and that Steadly responded to it?!?
> 
> View attachment 293572


Heeeeyyyyyyyy wait a minute....is it possible that @vadsy and @Steadfastly are one and the same? j/k


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Possible? Multiple accounts?
I once knew a lady that did that. Sybil was her name, I think.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

torndownunit said:


> The other thing I have found is that the borderguards coming back into Canada are more grumpy than the US ones a lot of times. But ya, no matter what I just smile and keep calm no matter what because there's definitely cases where they are hoping to provoke a reaction. I've never had run into a real issue with them.


Me neither but just be aware that the potential for a random ban exists. Seems to be most prevalent at the major crossings, not the smaller ones.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Rozz said:


> Heeeeyyyyyyyy wait a minute....is it possible that @vadsy and @Steadfastly are one and the same? j/k


Naw, they’re probably just roommates.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

1SweetRide said:


> Naw, they’re probably just roommates.


Steadly visited at Christmas and never left, I’m too polite to ask him to go home


----------



## markxander (Oct 24, 2009)

Bluebird Cafe for songwriter brunch was a great stop last time I was in Nashville. Would love to go back but not particularly interested in visiting third world countries like the USA.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Lincoln said:


> After getting used to the fact that US border guards have zero sense of humor, we found one that shot off zingers, and cracked jokes the whole time. We didn't know what to do.
> What seemed to set him off was we had our 30+ year old son with us. Not sure what he thought, but he sure had a good time with it.
> 
> The only time we ever got searched on the way down was one year when we had made about 4 trips driving into the US in the span of 2 months. We haven't been down since pot became legal here, not sure what to expect.
> ...


Ya, I am a pretty crappy lier and I also will babble when nervous. So I just shut up and don't even think about lying about anything.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Steadfastly said:


> So, Vadsy, you have been doing this kind of thing for a number of years now. You really should seek professional help so you can be a happier person. I really feel sorry for you. I have seen a number of posts by other members who have rebuked you for your posts where you try to put others down so you feel you are superior to them. So, I am not the only one who has seen this self-defeating behaviour from you. It is similar to a kid in the school yard who bullies others because he is insecure in himself. Your behavior is similar.
> 
> I suggest you go online and do some research on insecure people and you will see that your behaviour is a classic sign of this. I have seen this in a number of people I have had dealings with over the years and none of them were truly happy when you got to know them well. Sometimes they lead to very serious situations for some. I won't go into details because there are several reasons for this kind of behaviour. Yours may stem from one or several of those reasons. Below I have looked up some information that relates very much to your behaviour. I hope you take it seriously and get some help. If you do, you will be a much happier and contented individual. Sincerely, Steadfastly
> 
> ...


Holy crap. All this to address a troll?


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

guitarman2 said:


> Holy crap. All this to address a troll?


This will happen with most threads they are both in. Neither puts the other on ignore though, so I assume there's a masochistic pleasure in it.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Fred Gifford said:


> my wife is American, I've always found if you treat Border Guards with respect they do like wise ... if you like to be a smart-ass good luck to you


I've never had a problem ever with the American border guards. They've always been very friendly and professional. However coming back in to my own country those Canadian side border guards can be ass holes. I still smile and don't give them a hassle but man can they be rude.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Rozz said:


> Do you like hockey? Nashville is a great place to watch a hockey game.


I have to say that for my trip to Nashville the Predators game is the most fun I had. It was against the Winnipeg jets. I was sitting in a row beside a group of Ladies wearing Jets jerseys that had flown in for the game. The Americans had duck whistles and were ribbing us Canadians. It was a back and forth but all good natured and fun. The Americans down south are great people and the south is my favorite part of the US to visit.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

guitarman2 said:


> I have to say that for my trip to Nashville the Predators game is the most fun I had. It was against the Winnipeg jets. I was sitting in a row beside a group of Ladies wearing Jets jerseys that had flown in for the game. The Americans had duck whistles and were ribbing us Canadians. It was a back and forth but all good natured and fun. The Americans down south are great people and the south is my favorite part of the US to visit.


I have done several road trips around the South, and the southern hospitality is no joke. I had people put me up for the night and go above and beyond to be nice constantly. I've got great memories from those trips. I saw some rough areas and people as well, but I can see that in any city here too.

I have had friends who aren't huge hockey fans check out predetor games and they had a blast. And for a fraction of the cost of leafs tickets.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

torndownunit said:


> This will happen with most threads they are both in. Neither puts the other on ignore though, so I assume there's a masochistic pleasure in it.


Yes, he is on ignore and has been for years. I took him off for a few days to see if he was able to change his attitude. He, obviously is not. Check out his page. He is following me. Check out my page. I am not. I truly believe he is mentally ill.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Steadfastly said:


> I truly believe he is mentally ill.


maybe we both are


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Steadfastly said:


> Yes, he is on ignore and has been for years. I took him off for a few days to see if he was able to change his attitude. He, obviously is not. Check out his page. He is following me. Check out my page. I am not. I truly believe he is mentally ill.





Steadfastly said:


> I too have put a number of rude characters on ignore so I miss a lot of it but even then, I see hints of it in other comments. I am getting close to leaving and feel like once Scott sold the forum it starting going downhill at a fast clip. There are no moderators or if so, they don't care. I will give it another week and if some are not banned by that time I am gone forever.


Awhile back you said you'd give it one more week and if a certain group of people weren't banned then you'd leave.

What happened ?


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Steadfastly said:


> Yes, he is on ignore and has been for years. I took him off for a few days to see if he was able to change his attitude. He, obviously is not. Check out his page. He is following me. Check out my page. I am not. I truly believe he is mentally ill.


Trying to ask in a polite way, and asking out of curiosity... if he's on ignore why do we see threads where you appear to be replying to him frequently? I know he's following you, it's not like he hasn't said so in threads. But you appear to engage with him as well.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

guitarman2 said:


> I've never had a problem ever with the American border guards. They've always been very friendly and professional. However coming back in to my own country those Canadian side border guards can be ass holes. I still smile and don't give them a hassle but man can they be rude.


This is exactly our experience. We were turned back entering Canada because of a flowering plant my father in law gave us. They wanted to see a receipt from a garden center - He dug it out of his garden (in Canada! We were driving Niagara falls to Montreal via NY. ) They said its prohibited and has to be properly disposed of. We asked to throw it away right there, sorry can't do that. We drove back to the US entry point, where the guy just shook his head said go throw in that dumpster, and turn around.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Wardo said:


> What happened ?





torndownunit said:


> But you appear to engage with him as well.


Stockholm syndrome or a masochist.


----------



## Rozz (Aug 1, 2018)

vadsy said:


> maybe we both are


Everybody is. If there are enough people showing the same idiosyncrasies you are classified as mentally ill...if not...you are 'normal'. ;-)


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Can we stay on topic? I don’t want to discuss someone’s mental state on a public forum. I’m interested in the Nashville experience. Would like to go there someday.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

1SweetRide said:


> Can we stay on topic? I don’t want to discuss someone’s mental state on a public forum. I’m interested in the Nashville experience. Would like to go there someday.


But it's his post though. He can discuss whatever he wants.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

The thread was dead for a week, then OP decided to reboot not the topic but the squabbling.
How about answering @Wardo 's question?


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Fred Gifford said:


> my wife is American, I've always found if you treat Border Guards with respect they do like wise ... if you like to be a smart-ass good luck to you


cops are totally different story however.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

It’s not the border guards( my niece is a Canadian border crossing agent) but it’s the bloody cops.

it’s 4:49 am. Will expand one the story at a little more reasonable time.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

If you cross the border as often as I do, you’re going to meet pleasant CBP officers and some not so pleasant ones.

I had a couple of real sarcastic pricks last week.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Milkman said:


> If you cross the border as often as I do, you’re going to meet pleasant CBP officers and some not so pleasant ones.
> 
> I had a couple of real sarcastic pricks last week.


So how do you handle the sarcastic one's? I just got my new passport and I haven't crossed the border for quite awhile.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Guitar101 said:


> So how do you handle the sarcastic one's? I just got my new passport and I haven't crossed the border for quite awhile.


Simple, bite your tongue and accept that they are in control.

There’s really no getting around that.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

There are some jobs where one's tenderness and conviviality can be quickly worn away by what one encounters on a regular and incessant basis. We forget that, in spite of our own innocent encounters with border guards, they can't seem to spend a day without a bunch of others attempting something that crosses the security or tariff line, and are trying to pull a fast one on them.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Guitar101 said:


> So how do you handle the sarcastic one's? I just got my new passport and I haven't crossed the border for quite awhile.


I personally just engage them in a completely neutral way at all times. If they make comments that are rude, I just keep smiling and be polite . I don't joke with them on any level, even if it appears there's an opening to do that (which is tough for me because I joke about everything in person). That doesn't mean I wouldn't small talk if they appear to have that sort of personality, I am just not going to put my foot in my mouth with some stupid joke (again, something I tend to do). I just look them in the eye, don't lie about anything they ask, and be neutral with my tone. I've had cases where they are grumpy, but I've never been pulled over while I have been driving. I can't say the record has been good with other people driving though lol.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Sounds painful.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

1SweetRide said:


> Sounds painful.


Not really. What good is me being upset about rude border guards really going to do? It's annoying for the time I have to deal with them, then I carry on with my day. Getting angry or rude is only going to result in one thing, them going all out to make my day really shitty.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

torndownunit said:


> Not really. What good is me being upset about rude border guards really going to do? It's annoying for the time I have to deal with them, then I carry on with my day. Getting angry or rude is only going to result in one thing, them going all out to make my day really shitty.


That's the right attitude to have for sure.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

mhammer said:


> There are some jobs where one's tenderness and conviviality can be quickly worn away by what one encounters on a regular and incessant basis. We forget that, in spite of our own innocent encounters with border guards, they can't seem to spend a day without a bunch of others attempting something that crosses the security or tariff line, and are trying to pull a fast one on them.


On the other hand, it would be helpful for those same guards to remember that they are the face of the nation. They are the first point of contact for the vast majority of visitors to their nation.

Being confronted by a surly officer with poor communication skills doesn't really give the best impression.

People are often nervous crossing a border, particularly if they don't do it often.

I always manage to get across and for the most part it's not an unpleasant exchange.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

mhammer said:


> There are some jobs where one's tenderness and conviviality can be quickly worn away by what one encounters on a regular and incessant basis. We forget that, in spite of our own innocent encounters with border guards, they can't seem to spend a day without a bunch of others attempting something that crosses the security or tariff line, and are trying to pull a fast one on them.


I guess the US border guards that I encounter must have way more patience than the Canadian border guards then.


----------



## cdntac (Oct 11, 2017)

I’ve only ever had one somewhat negative experience crossing the border into the US the past ten years. I ended up in secondary inspection but the guys there were great. 

One trip I had a guy who was quite friendly and since it was early morn and no cars were backed up I actually turned off my truck and talked guitars with him for a few minutes.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Have any of you had negative interactions with any of the cops down in the US of A?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Lola said:


> Have any of you had negative interactions with any of the cops down in the US of A?


not yet. they've been pretty chill for the most part but then again I'm on the straight and narrow. you know me


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Lola said:


> Have any of you had negative interactions with any of the cops down in the US of A?


I've done a fair amount of road trips around the US and I haven't personally had an issue yet. There were a few small towns I was staying in in the South were people there warned me it would not be a good idea to do anything to upset the cops. But, I generally wouldn't be doing that anyway.

But, there are just as many smaller Canadian towns and cities where I have been given the same warnings. My own town even had someone die in a cell under super shady circumstances. Bad cops are bad cops, and they can be anywhere. I always find comments I hear about ******* Americans funny when some of the most dispicable people I have met were in backwoods Ontario towns.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

No bad interactions with USA cops, I've been down there at least a week and often 2-3 per year for 30 years now. Same with people generally, I've been all over and had very little poor treatment, the most egregious example being on Venice Beach being hounded by very aggressive 'musicians' peddling their stuff.

I did have one USA customs guy screw with me, in a rushed crowded area, I'm already sweating from trying to make a connection, he barked at me a little. I just froze lol. But he grinned and passed me on, but this was at Pearson not in the US.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

torndownunit said:


> I hear about ******* Americans funny when some of the most dispicable people I have met were in backwoods Ontario towns.


They could have been American ******* tourists lol


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Only one annoying experience at a US border crossing some 30 years back. We had stopped in Edmundston, NB to stretch, and grab a bite before continuing on. Edmundston is on one side of a river from Madawaska, Maine, separating the two countries by a bridge that couldn't be more than 100m long. Plenty of folks there work on the other side and/or have family across the bridge, so there is a lot of commuter traffic back and forth. At the time, you couldn't get Ben & Jerry's ice cream in Canada, so I told my wife I was going to "just pop over" to Madawaska, buy some ice cream at the IGA, and come right back. I left her and our 5 year-old at the McDonald's and skootched over to the bridge for what I thought would be 20min at most. Keep in mind this is well before the advent of mobile devices, so we would be incommunicado, and well before passports were required to cross the border. Unfortunately, the pile of blankets, toys, and other long-trip-related objects in the front and back seat made the guards suspicious and they told me they were going to have to do a complete inspection of my vehicle. I told them I was just going to grab some ice cream, and that it wasn't all that important to me, and asked if I could I just turn around and go back to rejoin my wife and son. "Nope", I was told, "you're on American soil now", and they proceeded to go through the interior, trunk and wheel wells of the car for an hour.

I can understand that my ice cream story is no basis for allowing me to enter their country unimpeded. After all, they have no idea if I was ever returning. But if people can be refused at the border, it would have been a whole lot easier for me if they had simply said "Nope, can't come in" and let me go back to my waiting family, ice-cream-less. Side-note - I did go to the IGA and get the ice cream, once I was cleared. Came back quickly through the Canadian crossing before the ice cream had started to melt.


----------



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

Steadfastly said:


> We are leaving for the USA on March 2nd and will be spending 4 days in Savannah, Georgia and 3 days in Nashville. Any recommendations from members who have visited there?


Hey Stead, I just saw the videos of that deadly twister that touched down in Nashville yesterday, hope you're okay.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

That was awful. You don't usually see them right in the heart of a town like that.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I’m in Nashville around every second month and have many colleagues and friends down there. 

I’ve been front and center for one tornado that hit Cool Springs in 2018. Scary shit and nothing like the movies.

I’ve also been rushed into tornado shelters several times while there.

I’ll take snow thank you very much.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

At least 24 dead, more than 30 still unaccounted for.

The cross docks we deliver to for GM and Honda in Nashville were both wiped out, I mean completely destroyed.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Looks like the main path was sufficiently north of the Gibson/Epiphone plant, and well away from both Carter's and Gruhn's.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

EF4


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

I was 18 when Black Friday happened here. You don't erase that shit from memory. My Mom was a nurse on shift at Alberta hospital close to Evergreen trailer park when it happened. Instantly turned the Mental hospital into a first responders site. It was mental indeed.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I know people who were at Pine Lake when they had the tornado a number of years ago.
Fortunately for them they were on a different part of the lake--but they still had high winds & wind damage--and it was scary enough.
That's kind of the closest I'd like to be to one.

Good to see a variety of groups helping out in different ways.
they'll need even more.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I was in the middle of a much less powerful tornado around 2018. When I got in my car near Nashville (Franklin) for the morning drive down to our plant it was just spitting.

I drove maybe five or six blocks toward the highway and was sitting at a red light when all hell broke loose. I saw steel patio furniture blowing horizontally in front of my car. Everything went white. The car actually lifted slightly and I ended up almost sideways in my lane.

It was just basically hang on and wait for it to be over.

I was NOT in control.

I was shaking for a few hours.

The news said it was a tornado. i didn’t see any funnel. I was too close I guess.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

zontar said:


> I know people who were at Pine Lake when they had the tornado a number of years ago.
> Fortunately for them they were on a different part of the lake--but they still had high winds & wind damage--and it was scary enough.
> That's kind of the closest I'd like to be to one.
> 
> ...


I was super young when the tornados hit the Dufferin Ontario area. I was between Orangeville and Caledon, and one hit the north north end of Orangeville and hockley. Even being that close was scary as hell, I can't even imagine being right in the thick of it. Even though I was really young, I'll never forget the weird calm before the winds picked up, and the crazy colour of the sky. After the fact they found these were f4's, so it's no wonder that things were so crazy even 10km away.

Remembering the May 31, 1985 Grand Valley tornado: 16 people killed, hundreds injured, thousands left homeless across Ontario

How an infamous tornado outbreak taught us to be safer


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

jimsz said:


> Hey Stead, I just saw the videos of that deadly twister that touched down in Nashville yesterday, hope you're okay.


Thank you very much. Yes, it happened a few days before we got there. I ended up driving in the area looking for Fanny's guitars. It was closed due to being hit by the tornado. But the devastation I saw in the area was much worse than the pictures the news media showed. The good thing was that it hit at night as a number of schools were hit which would have been full during the daytime.


----------



## sillyak (Oct 22, 2016)

Steadfastly said:


> Thank you very much. Yes, it happened a few days before we got there. I ended up driving in the area looking for Fanny's guitars. It was closed due to being hit by the tornado. But the devastation I saw in the area was much worse than the pictures the news media showed. The good thing was that it hit at night as a number of schools were hit which would have been full during the daytime.


What stores did you end up going to? What shows did you see? Were many other things closed?


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

sillyak said:


> What stores did you end up going to? What shows did you see? Were many other things closed?


Thanks for asking.

Nothing was closed as I got there just before things started to go crazy. I went to Corner Music, Gruhn Guitars and another little place with mostly junk. I took most of a day and walked the strip and went into a lot of shops and had lunch at a honky tonk with a young couple duo who were good enough that I tipped them. One surprising thing was that the Predators Arena is right there on the strip. I was also surprised at how many honky tonks there were and every one had live music even in the early afternoon.

I did miss one thing. I very much appreciate Brian May's talents and would not mind owning one of his red specials. I was invited to the upstairs when I was at Gruhn's and told to go and play any guitar I wanted and there were lots of special vintage ones there. I never realized until I got home that they had one of Brian's guitars there and I missed it! Oh well.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Neck was probably too small anyways


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Steadfastly said:


> ...... and another little place with mostly junk.


I'm guessing you took a wrong turn and ended up at the Gibson factory.


----------

